# Kommentare zu : "Pressemeldung: „Hegetag“ in Berlin und Brandenburg"



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2006)

> Traditioneller „Hegetag“ an den DAV-Gewässern in Berlin und Brandenburg
> 
> Der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg des DAV hat seine Mitglieder am 11. Februar 2006 zum „Hegetag“ aufgerufen.
> 
> ...


Hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>>


----------



## eisentrude (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : "Pressemeldung: „Hegetag“ in Berlin und Brandenburg"*

Is nur ´n bischen früh dieses Jahr - wer kann denn den Müll etc. aus der Eisschicht pulen?  Ich hoffe, dass da nochmal ein neuer Termin aufgerufen wird - Flexibilitaet angesichts der Wetterlage waere angebracht. Ich kann hier nicht auf den See - Eis zu unsicher. Am Ufer hab ich jede Menge davon - wir sollten diesmal die Aktion zum Maerzende hin starten...


----------



## eisentrude (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : "Pressemeldung: „Hegetag“ in Berlin und Brandenburg"*

Was noch gehen wuerde - Schilf schneiden - aber das haben die Umwelzies verboten - damit der See verlandet??


----------

